# RMFC puts it's foot in its mouth



## Dedskunk (Jan 27, 2017)

This blog was posted a week ago, but Twitter has just discovered it.

mysticaltrus.blogspot.com: Leopard Spots and Foxy Thoughts: I'm Sick of this Crap, so I'm Saying Something....

I don't know much about the furry riders or Nazi furs in general. I always thought they were a bunch of LARPers. Anyway, the ANTIFAfurs of Twitter are having a field day, calling for boycotts and shit. This might seriously hurt con attendance, then again it might not. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Dedskunk said:


> This blog was posted a week ago, but Twitter has just discovered it.
> 
> mysticaltrus.blogspot.com: Leopard Spots and Foxy Thoughts: I'm Sick of this Crap, so I'm Saying Something....
> 
> I don't know much about the furry riders or Nazi furs in general. I always thought they were a bunch of LARPers. Anyway, the ANTIFAfurs of Twitter are having a field day, calling for boycotts and shit. This might seriously hurt con attendance, then again it might not. We'll just have to wait and see.


from the article you posted they actually have no association with Nazism (if the poster had the correct information) People made the assumption from the armbands, which some where red. The official groups icon is a black pawprint in a white circle, so when people saw that on a red armband they assumed it was to mirror the nazi armband I suppose, even thought not all the armbands are red.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> from the article you posted they actually have no association with Nazism (if the poster had the correct information) People made the assumption from the armbands, which some where red. The official groups icon is a black pawprint in a white circle, so when people saw that on a red armband they assumed it was to mirror the nazi armband I suppose, even thought not all the armbands are red.


It's a bit more than that.

Apparently on the group leader's furaffinity account, he tagged his page as "Nazi", "Furazi" and "Armband". There was also a photo somewhere of the leader doing the Nazi salute. Additionally, the leader's name is Foxler which sounds like a combination of fox and Hitler (though the leader's name is Miller which has been given as a reason for the name).

It could all just be a coincidence, but I would guess otherwise.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lcs said:


> It's a bit more than that.
> 
> Apparently on the group leader's furaffinity account, he tagged his page as "Nazi", "Furazi" and "Armband". There was also a photo somewhere of the leader doing the Nazi salute. Additionally, the leader's name is Foxler which sounds like a combination of fox and Hitler (though the leader's name is Miller which has been given as a reason for the name).
> 
> It could all just be a coincidence, but I would guess otherwise.


havnt heard about the tags before, but the salute was explained in that post too.


----------



## Dedskunk (Jan 27, 2017)

Khazius said:


> from the article you posted they actually have no association with Nazism (if the poster had the correct information) People made the assumption from the armbands, which some where red. The official groups icon is a black pawprint in a white circle, so when people saw that on a red armband they assumed it was to mirror the nazi armband I suppose, even thought not all the armbands are red.


Yeah, the ANTIFAfurs on Twitter probably don't give a shit ether way. Apparently this Foxler character has used the "n" word before from what I heard. I just don't understand, if he's just a LARPer then whats the fuss?


----------



## Khazius (Jan 27, 2017)

Dedskunk said:


> Yeah, the ANTIFAfurs on Twitter probably don't give a shit ether way. Apparently this Foxler character has used the "n" word before from what I heard. I just don't understand, if he's just a LARPer then whats the fuss?


Hes mated with a black guy, so I doubt that. People do spread rumors to get attention though.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 28, 2017)

Khazius said:


> havnt heard about the tags before, but the salute was explained in that post too.


There's a lot of damning evidence suggesting that the person who wrote that blog made a very poor judgement. Here's some of the pictures I've seen (I'll put them in spoilers for the sake of keeping the post small):

Someone in his group confirming that his name is a combination of Fox and Hitler, not Fox and Miller.


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/fkdXiUn





He is married to a black guy, so I don't really know what to make of this.


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/BweAwqN





Those are his tags.


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/8zrB0cy





His signature on some forum.


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/GM3hn3b





Also, I really don't buy into the idea that their logo is just a coincidence. It's the exact same design and colour scheme as the nazi armband with the only difference being that the nazi armband has a swastika while the furry raiders one has a paw. I mean, the guy has to be a total dunce if he didn't notice the similarities when they were creating the armband.


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/LKBFBcS


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2017)

@Lcs :
I found this reddit post that adds some evidence to what you are saying:
www.reddit.com: You want some furry drama? Fine, here's some Nazifurs who caused a shitstorm by buying out a furry con's roomblock and getting banned from a monthly event. • /r/Drama

To me, the whole situation seems very complicated. I've seen 2's video on the subject, and read plenty of comments supporting the raiders. Some ex-member apparently said they were basically trolling. Anyways, I think the armband is of very bad taste, even if it's not made to resemble the nazi armband, they could have easily changed it into something else.
On the other hand, Foxler says on his account that he has nothing to do with this, and that he is not racist.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 28, 2017)

Man I wish I got to see all of this unfold. Sounds beautiful


----------



## brian577 (Jan 29, 2017)

They're twitter page says they're banning the arm bands and other hate based paraphernalia.  About damn time.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 29, 2017)

brian577 said:


> They're twitter page says they're banning the arm bands and other hate based paraphernalia.  About damn time.



I don't see how a paw print is considered a component of hate


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I don't see how a paw print is considered a component of hate


red arm band, white backround, black logo. because the 3 colors people associated it with the nazi armband, I can see it but just think its kinda ridiculous to base anything on just that.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Homosexuality is found in everything not just animals


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Homosexuality is found in everything not just animals


what? thats so random x3


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Khazius said:


> what? thats so random x3



Well it's not uncommon to put your own feet in your mouth. Heck, sometimes I do it.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 29, 2017)

Lcs said:


> There's a lot of damning evidence suggesting that the person who wrote that blog made a very poor judgement. Here's some of the pictures I've seen (I'll put them in spoilers for the sake of keeping the post small):
> 
> Someone in his group confirming that his name is a combination of Fox and Hitler, not Fox and Miller.
> 
> ...


Every time I see stuff like those images you posted I have a hard time believing it. I'm starting to break down and accept that that kind of stuff does happen, but I just have a hard time understanding how one can be so monumentally stupid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2017)

What an interesting topic.

People making a fuss about Nazi furs. As long as they are not breaking any laws they have as much right to exist and express themselves as much as anyone else.

For all we know they had ordered half the rooms before the con officials. I love watching drama unfold while I am chowing down on Cheetos.

ANTIFA are walking ironic contradictions. Let their hate group die like the hypocritical reality-denying cunts that they are.


Wolveon said:


> I just have a hard time understanding how one can be so monumentally stupid.


Stupidity knows no bounds, mate. Don't underestimate stupid, especially not the latest generation.


----------



## brian577 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What an interesting topic.
> 
> People making a fuss about Nazi furs. As long as they are not breaking any laws they have as much right to exist and express themselves as much as anyone else.
> 
> ...



Really?  Even that blog post at the top that defends these assholes makes it clear that was not the case.  Take your blinders off and realize there are terrible people in this fandom and there is a limit to acceptance.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 29, 2017)

Without reading any of the text those links follow to, I'll blindly assume the whole situation is too retarded to be worth wasting time on, and my intuition tells me that I'm most likely correct.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 29, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Without reading any of the text those links follow to, I'll blindly assume the whole situation is too retarded to be worth wasting time on, and my intuition tells me that I'm most likely correct.


Meh, pretty much.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 29, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Really?  Even that blog post at the top that defends these assholes makes it clear that was not the case.


Yeah, I couldn't be assed to read much of it. Fuck these fuckers then.


brian577 said:


> Take your blinders off and realize there are terrible people in this fandom and there is a limit to acceptance.


You can find absolute cunts everywhere, mate. Finding cunts in the Furry fandom should come as a surprise to no one. 

As for acceptance: What'cha gonna do? Kick'em out? No one is in charge of the fandom. No one have any power. No one makes any rules. As it should be.

Take shit on an individual basis and avoid them in the future is the best advice I can give, really.


----------



## brian577 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, I couldn't be assed to read much of it. Fuck these fuckers then.
> 
> You can find absolute cunts everywhere, mate. Finding cunts in the Furry fandom should come as a surprise to no one.
> 
> ...



As a private organization, the staff of RMFC are well within their rights to kick them out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 30, 2017)

brian577 said:


> As a private organization, the staff of RMFC are well within their rights to kick them out.


That is true. As a private organization they also have the right to ban them, be it temporarily or permanently. Also to reverse the room purchase thingy.

It's up to them, really, on what they are to do with it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll chart a path that shows how I think of this. First of all, you can be something and still be opposed to the existence of that thing. Confused inner conflict, but so it goes with the human mind. So, for example, we have _Milo_ Yiannopoulos who is infamously homosexual, and yet drank the demon-blood kool-aid of the alt-Right and seems to take an abjectly naked cruel pleasure in mocking and attacking the vulnerable LGBTQ community.

Then we have the furry fandom. Well, we're inclusive and tolerant. And so we treat one another with a certain degree of equality. We had to be this, the fandom was a set of wacky joyful strange new ideas taking life that can baffle as easily as delight the uninitiated. We had the liberty to be open-minded enough to light and grow this fire. Valuing liberty and equality are the literal textbook definition of what makes up a _true_ liberal-- not the hogwash redefined version of the word heard by US political pundits, but the actual original true name meaning before it was defamed.

Fascism, of course, is famously Paternalistic and authoritarian, intolerant of dissent, these are all inherently anti-liberal characteristics. Of course fascism won't tolerate something like the furry fandom, they'd demagogically denounce and attack it baselessly as a cult of pedophilia and bestiality in a heartbeat if they felt it helped consolidate their political and social power in some way, and they may as yet try very soon under a banner of anti-pornography with the nest of dangerous spiteful ideological vermin standing behind and above Donald J Trump's administration of the old US Federal system.

So, furry is inherently a true liberal activity, and fascism is inherently anti-liberal. Then we have sort of this weird ground in the middle, where people fetishize and reappropriate iconography or ideology from the old evil fascists of yore, thinking perhaps there's something worthwhile in that pile of overlooked diseased toxic filth to salvage, some gem in the pile of dung and fetid rotting viscera. As you might guess, I'd say there's no life there. Anything that seems good was probably misappropriated from an innocent pure good source (like the Swastika) and subverted to gloriously march upon jackboots.

I think it's a sort of an element of basic spiritual and cultural hygene that we mustn't want to glamorize, fetishize, or celebrate true real old evil as something worthy of being, becoming, identifying with. Not even to be ironic. To me, the idea of a fascist-fetishizing fur is a contradiction; cognitive dissonance, a confusion of mutually-exclusive things that cannot coexist without the contradictions going unresolved. At best, it's tasteless and leaves the flavor of vomit in my mouth, at worst, it's the fifth column by which the alt-right will some tomorrow infiltrate, subvert, and ultimately divide and conquer our furry fandom world.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't know about banning the arm band Furs.  It depends on their attitude.  If the ones with the arm bands are taking the stand of being trolls and acting like Nazis, then yes, I would ban them.  I know that at a convention I attended the year before last, there were Furs wearing Germanesque uniforms (no swastikas or arm bands of any kind), but some were also wearing Totenkopf symbols, which are so objectionable, that the symbols are even banned at WWII reenactments (as are Nazi political symbols). The uniforms weren't allowed after that.  In my opinion, if someone wants to wear such gear, it is their personal right, but they only have the right to do so in the privacy of their rooms.  The following statement or variations thereof are written into the rules of many cons now: It is not the right of attendees to wear such items or act in a manner that is detrimental to the reputation and well being of the convention and/or the rest of the attendees and the convention reserves the right to prohibit such activity by any means up to and including banning an attendee from the convention permanently.

About the room block thing, there are many cons that have had room blocks bought up and then had the rooms released at the last moment.  It is a troll thing that caught on to mess with cons.  It really hurts the Fandom when Furs or trolls do this as it does depress attendance.  There are steps being taken to prevent this at many cons now, like having the first night for a reserved room paid for upon reservation.  If some troll wants to reserve fifty rooms, it will cost them.


----------

